# Whats the easiest and smallest fish to look after?



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi anyone?


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

bettas are small and very easy to look after


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

white cloud mountain minnows must be one of em.......but there are LOADS of small fish that are easy to keep..........what tank are you thinking of as in size and are youi talking about tropical or something else


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well i hear goldfish grow very big, so probaly tropical, and not sure which tank do you recommend any tanks?


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

*Fish*

Goldfish!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

smith86king said:


> Goldfish!


I hear they grow very big!


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Well i hear goldfish grow very big, so probaly tropical, and not sure which tank do you recommend any tanks?


depends what space you have and budget i guess 

bigger is always better as the water chemistry is more stable and more forgiving should you get a lil problem


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just looking at a list of fish and tetras seem small but are they easy to keep?


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Just looking at a list of fish and tetras seem small but are they easy to keep?


generally yes - but they are shoaling fish, and many of em look great in a big shoal etc etc

personally i love diamond's, cardinals, and emperor to name a few 

I think they are the type of fish that look awesome in a big shoal in a heavily panted tank


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

So say i got a tetra of some kind how big would the tank need to be?


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> So say i got a tetra of some kind how big would the tank need to be?


depends which sort you want but also do you want other fish in there aswell or just a shoal of tetra's - personally if you want a smallish tank i would be looking at something like a 3x2x2, or simalar size as many of the tanks are like 32inchx15x18 etc etc, like fluval's and juwels etc etc

if you are looking at something bigger, then i guess the world's your oyster 

I have a couple of juwel rio 180's and a fluval roma 240 and if you look at the dimensions of them you'll see what i mean (check something like it out on e-bay etc)


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

sorry another question if i got neon tetras how many should i get like 2,3,4 etc? Thanks


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> sorry another question if i got neon tetras how many should i get like 2,3,4 etc? Thanks


because they are shoaling fish i would say 6 minimum, but thats just my opinion, fish shops round my way do deals on the likes of tetra's, for expample, 6 for a fiver and 10 for 10 quid etc etc.........but they do look better in a bigger shoal, i prefer cardinals to neon's, cardinals have a full red belly whereas neons dont, just in case you didn't know


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks i think thats all i need to know!


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> So say i got a tetra of some kind how big would the tank need to be?


At least two feet (around 60L) in width so that they have enough swimming room. 



Tommy123 said:


> sorry another question if i got neon tetras how many should i get


Most shoaling fish need about six individuals minimum but it all depends on the size of your tank. Btw, Neon Tetras are sensitive to water quality so are not the best fish to start off with initially. :whistling2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:.

Really though Bettas are cool.One male per set up.Or you can have the some females per set up.Female these's day are not bad looking some are quite pretty.

Some modern female bettas.









Male and strain examples.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Why have you posted a photo of a tin of tuna? :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Trillian said:


> Why have you posted a photo of a tin of tuna? :lol2:


Small & easy to look after ?:blush: :lol2:.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL gazz uve solved my issue with the tiny glass cube i have 

One tin ov john wests in brine and hey presto!!! no matter how i care for it its not gonna go funny till march 2011


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

smith86king said:


> Goldfish!


WRONG.


don't post if you're that ignorant. Someone asks for help that means if you can't help then don't try. Leave it to the people who can. Idiot





Anywho, yeah what trillian said. bloody irish, taking all the work from the english people lol. (ps that's a joke, not some unprovoked racial slurring)


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks EVERYONE for your help!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Depends really, if you'd like tropicals I.e Tetras, you need a more stable water chemistry, heating which is quite a bit more hard work than a cold water. I'd recommend a Sub-tropical set-up. A minimum of about 60litres (2ft long) should work. firstly, you need to set-up and cycle your aquarium, i wont go into this here as theres plenty of info on the net. Your tank can now be slowly populated with fish. There is many sub-tropical fish sold as tropicals in non informed LFS (local fish stores) so dont be afraid to put them right when it comes to buying your stock.: victory:.
To name a few:

Zebra/pearl/spotted Danios
White Cloud mountain minnows
Hillstream loaches

Sub-tropical habitats are usaully found in Asia and Western Europe. The habitats are rocky, sparsley planted and relativley 'open'. Now the fish:

A shoal of 6 Danios to inhabit the top/middle of the aquarium.
A shoal of WCMM too ( watch as could be overcrowded )

Now the bottom and middle can be inhabited by some shrimp ( amanos ), some Snails and some loaches.

Now, the differnces between this tank and a tropical, is the heater. The fish may not bet as colouful as the true tropicals, but the fish and the Aqua scape will provide as much entertainment as a tropical would. This tank can only work if its kept at a constant room temperature, the same as Goldfish. 

quite a few fish are sold as sub-tropical/coldwater, so before purchasing, right down a list of the ones you like the look of, and do some research to make sure and that your aqua is suitable. All the best....

Jake

Info:
Category:Sub-Tropical Fish Species - The Aquarium Wiki


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

mike515 said:


> Anywho, yeah what trillian said. bloody irish, taking all the work from the english people lol.


I can't help it if you're slooww...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

